# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу муз.руководителя в Спб.

## kisik-kisik

Ищу работу Муз.руководителя Питере,образование высшее вокал и фортепиано.Есть опыт работы в саду.

----------


## sabakabarabaka1

ищу работу в санкт-петербурге муз.руководителем или преподователем в кружке вокала.  2 высших образования  1- вокал.2- фортепиано.

----------


## Midnight

ищу работу в Петербурге. Имею два средних музыкальных образования по классу гитары и академического пения. По окончании школы академического пения имеется свидетельство о работе в детских коллективах. Одиннадцатилетний опыт работы в академическом смешанном хоре. Работаю с концертмейстером.

----------

